

Show HN: Rubber Tab — A new tab page for Chrome - sharat87
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rubber-new-tab/dcclghoneephednbkkjjnepkjgmldbdf

======
sharat87
It is in a pretty stable condition now. I'd like to get opinions, suggestions
and any feedback on this. Thanks.

Made with AngularJS, icons aggregated using Fontello. Written in LiveScript
(JS part) and Stylus (CSS part). Source (MIT Licensed) is at
[https://github.com/sharat87/rubber-tab](https://github.com/sharat87/rubber-
tab).

